# Got hit with a $750 Amazon.com gift card -what jigs what tools should I buy?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys

I am a beginner -to give you an idea of what I can do please see the below picture (the fence and the deck). I guess I fall into Weekend warrior category or DIYer or "do anything else to stay away from the freaking computer" 

After some volunteering activities I got "hit" with an Amazon US (I am in Canada) gift card which I would like to spend buying some tools.

*Here is what I have so far:*
-Table saw Rigid T3650
-Miter saw Hitachi C10FCH2 (10", non sliding)
-Router Mastercraft Maximum Fixed/Plunge router https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-fixed-plunge-router-0546810p.html
-router table -https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/mastercraft-custom-router-table-0546841p.html
-Router bits Mastercraft _maximum https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/maximum-router-bit-set-40-pc-0546818p.html#srp
-I also have a Dremel 4000 and a Rotozip 2000 both with all sort of accessories
-shopvac Rigid WD16369 
-cutting sled (DIY) which I am trying to adjust from a DeWalt Portable saw (which I still have) to my rigid saw

*Future projects:* -plenty of them, I have more projects than time:
-kitchen cabinets (the wall cabinets only -euro style- I am trying to relocate cabinets by moving doors see how it looks and if happy leave them in place
-kitchen island
-lamps ( https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/289989663498458009/)
-frames 
-shelves, shoe racks
-coffee table
-organizers (garage, kitchen, bathroom)

Having the above said what would you recommend me to buy with this gift card? 
I am inclined to buy a router/saw Incra system I guess I will trash the cheap router table that I have, I was trying to get it added to the table saw that I have (I would have reused the plate and maybe the fence) but that seems to take me too long. 
A fancy cutting sled would also something that I am considering but considering that I have one that I am fixing I do not know if it is worth spending money on it. I like the cutting sled from Incra but I am not sure if I have the money. The fancy table saw fence from Incra integrated in their combo seems to be very useful when you work with the router but I am not sure if I will need the precision cut/positioning for the table saw. Is the combo a waste of money and I should buy the router table with the fence instead?

Please feel free to suggest other brands or tools -the above are the ones I am considering


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

Wise choice on the Incra fence system.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Dust/chip collection - make a plan based on the power tools you plan to have. Warning - its a vortex easily sucked into.

Planer - start using rough or 2s lumber vs expensive box store stuff. With a simple sled can be used to face joint a surface vs pwr jointer.

Hand planes - much better for prepping a surface for finish vs sandpaper and getting surfaces flat. I also use one for jointing edges vs a power jointer, owner's choice. Used is best value and wont find on amazon. Another vortex…

Clamps - determine type/length based on type/size of projects.

A few chisels, paring for trimming, mortice if you plan to do m&t joinery.

Determine what type of joinery you will do and research the tools needed.

Do you plan to do dovetails and how?


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Dust/chip collection - make a plan based on the power tools you plan to have. Warning - its a vortex easily sucked into.
> 
> Planer - start using rough or 2s lumber vs expensive box store stuff. With a simple sled can be used to face joint a surface vs pwr jointer.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I am advanced enough for the above…I am still at the stage when all my joins involve screws or nails  and the "wood" is MDF prticle boards melamine of plywood. I am not sure if I will ever go past this stage, I would like to be able to get those cool modern finishes I often see on the modern or contemporary cabinets but … I guess even for pros that is a challenge, it is probably an industrial process

What is 2s lumber?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think what you've listed is a good list and all good stuff to have. OSU also makes excellent points about some basic hand tools. Personally, I'd throw a band saw up there at the top of the list if it were me. I don't know how people survive without one ;-)

Having $750 of Amazon fun money is a nice seat to be sitting on ;-)


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Good blades and a dado set for your table saw. Since your new and don't have experience with hand planes I would get a jointer.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Can never have too many clamps!

Card scraper! And gooseneck scraper. My 2 favorite tools.


----------



## cmacnaughton (May 17, 2019)

> I don t know if I am advanced enough for the above…I am still at the stage when all my joins involve screws or nails  and the "wood" is MDF prticle boards melamine of plywood. I am not sure if I will ever go past this stage, I would like to be able to get those cool modern finishes I often see on the modern or contemporary cabinets but … I guess even for pros that is a challenge, it is probably an industrial process
> 
> - MiniMe


You'd be surprised how fast you can get to that stage. Once you dive into joinery and realize how superior it is to screws and nails, you'll want to try all kinds of new stuff.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

A band saw is nice but I can't see how I am going to use it. I think a higher priority is to get that router utilized
Jointer - I would love to have one but I think you can do joints with a router as well 
Clamps-I have some. of course never enough of them


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Can never have too many clamps!
> 
> Card scraper! And gooseneck scraper. My 2 favorite tools.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Those can be acquired without family convulsions  if you know what I mean


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> Good blades and a dado set for your table saw. Since your new and don t have experience with hand planes I would get a jointer.
> 
> - corelz125


I was told that the dado set might be a dangerous thing
There is also questions if my table saw takes those or not (there were some issues regarding the axel)
https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?127980-Ridgid-3650-and-dado-blade see toward the middle/end of the thread
I am not sure if this affects my table saw but I remember that I came to the conclusion that for my needs the router can do similar things since I am not doing the required operations on a large number of things


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Seems like you are planning on using the router a lot so…A router lift of some kind. I've had 2 Woodpeckers but there are others out there too.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

The router I have can be lifted ..it has its own mount and using a T screw driver you can adjust it from above the plate


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you have a few tools in mind that you want?


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> The router I have can be lifted ..it has its own mount and using a T screw driver you can adjust it from above the plate
> 
> - MiniMe


Not quite the same thing but you can probably get by without one for now.


----------



## tynewman (Mar 10, 2019)

2S or S2S lumber is Surfaced on 2 sides (ready to go stuff) it is more expensive. You also have more options when you can dimension your own lumber, even if that means making 2×4s straight and flat and "nice" looking. My top 3 would be Bandsaw, Planer, and jointer. It would open a lot of doors. Yes, you can use your router as a jointer, you could even use it as a planer if push came to shove. you could get a jigsaw or scroll saw instead of a band saw.
If you are doing mostly small projects a scroll saw might not be a bad direction. 
A benchtop sander might be a good idea also
Some type of jointing device (biscuit cutter or dowel jig) for frames is handy


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

A pocket hole jig would be a very worthwhile investment if you plan to continue with particle board/mdf and screws.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

yes I indicated the above Incra 


> Do you have a few tools in mind that you want?
> 
> - corelz125


I would like one of these 
http://www.incrementaltools.com/TS_LS_Combo_2_p/tscombo-2.htm 9
BTW I can't understand the difference between INCRA TS-LS JOINERY SYSTEM - 32" and INCRA TS-LS COMBO-1 or COMBO-2

and a miter combo 
https://www.incrementaltools.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ME-MGCOMBO


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> A pocket hole jig would be a very worthwhile investment if you plan to continue with particle board/mdf and screws.
> 
> - HokieKen


I have the Kreg one


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Bad news the TS-LS system is not available on Amazon :-(


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> 2S or S2S lumber is Surfaced on 2 sides (ready to go stuff) it is more expensive. You also have more options when you can dimension your own lumber, even if that means making 2×4s straight and flat and "nice" looking. My top 3 would be Bandsaw, Planer, and jointer. It would open a lot of doors. Yes, you can use your router as a jointer, you could even use it as a planer if push came to shove. you could get a jigsaw or scroll saw instead of a band saw.
> If you are doing mostly small projects a scroll saw might not be a bad direction.
> A benchtop sander might be a good idea also
> Some type of jointing device (biscuit cutter or dowel jig) for frames is handy
> ...


I do have a small Skill jigsaw, I forgot to list that one
Scroll saw could be a good idea but I have seen jigs or hacks that use the jigsaw that way


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Since the incra isn't available on Amazon the Leigh jigs are on there.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Track saw for working with plywood could be useful. I have the Kreg system that I attached my previously purchased circular saw. Really helped when building a Murphy bed (lot of large pieces that there was no way I could handle on the tablesaw).


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

Hmm from what I am reading and from this image (exactly my saw) in order to install the router fence and plate I need to remove one of the table saw wings … Am I understanding this right?


----------



## tynewman (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't know why you would have to remove a wing


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

We all can spend you money very easily, but, what is practical. You don't need high end tools to start. Keep the initial cost down, you can always upgrade later. Irwin Quick Grip clamps, U-bar clamps https://www.harborfreight.com/24-in-aluminum-bar-clamp-60541.html or Pipe clamps, 4"x36" benchtop belt sander, tabletop router table if you don't have a router table, Spindle sander, drill press, maybe a 10" bandsaw, detail and 5" orbital sanders, shop-vac, dust collection similar to this https://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html. These would give you a good start. Then later think about a planer and jointer. A dado blade set can wait (you can do the same thing with a single blade on the table saw or on the router table). I have a adjustable dado set and only used it four times in the last three years.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm on the frugal side, but, one rule of thought that some use is "Quinch once on price and not look back" or "Bite the bullet and get it" something along that line.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I don t know why you would have to remove a wing
> 
> - tynewman


There is not enough room to install the router table, not for the one they sell


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> I m on the frugal side, but, one rule of thought that some use is "Quinch once on price and not look back" or "Bite the bullet and get it" something along that line.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


I am with you there, I am about to spend 1k usd to get the mitter and the combo 2 ts-ls To put this in context, I paid 400cad for the saw (got luky on kiji)


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

> We all can spend you money very easily, but, what is practical. You don t need high end tools to start. Keep the initial cost down, you can always upgrade later. Irwin Quick Grip clamps, U-bar clamps https://www.harborfreight.com/24-in-aluminum-bar-clamp-60541.html or Pipe clamps, 4"x36" benchtop belt sander, tabletop router table if you don t have a router table, Spindle sander, drill press, maybe a 10" bandsaw, detail and 5" orbital sanders, shop-vac, dust collection similar to this https://www.harborfreight.com/13-gallon-industrial-portable-dust-collector-31810.html. These would give you a good start. Then later think about a planer and jointer. A dado blade set can wait (you can do the same thing with a single blade on the table saw or on the router table). I have a adjustable dado set and only used it four times in the last three years.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


The list of *major tools* I have is listed in the initial post, I did not list there clamps (heavy duty quick release, c clamps, bar clamps ,I already have afixed plunge router and a vacuun


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

This sucks BIG time: I can;t buy the Incra LS-TS saw fence or router saw combo on amazon (.com or .ca)
I contacted one of the companies that has a store front on both sites and they do not have this in stock and they do not know when they will refill their stock because they said Incra is not really regular on their shipments to them

Does anybody know what is going on ?


----------

